# INFJs in Sweden



## chemist-one-day (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi!

I'm interested in talking with other INFJs from Sweden! I have an great idea (I think), I really need to ventilate this idea with someone that can come with tips or maybe cooperation. Because this is job-related (humanism and writing), so that's why I would prefer you, my future friend, to live in Sweden. Anyone out there? 

Best Regards.


----------



## chemist-one-day (Jan 4, 2021)

I wanted to become a politician, and I'm ONLY interested in talking with INFJs about how to create new laws, that will do us all mentally-good. Someone want's to save Sweden together with me? <3


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

chemist-one-day said:


> I wanted to become a politician, and I'm ONLY interested in talking with INFJs about how to create new laws, that will do us all mentally-good. Someone want's to save Sweden together with me? <3



Did you try the INFJ subforum?  









INFJ Forum - The Protectors


Official forum for the INFJ personality type. Introverted Intuition with Extraverted Feeling Forum




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

I feel a flaw with your argument. If you only want to talk with other INFJs, then your main goal is not to save Sweden, it is to mainly talk with other INFJs, then maybe save Sweden.

I am not here to nit-pick on words, it is just that I have some talent to instantly find faults in arguments. Hi there btw.


----------



## chemist-one-day (Jan 4, 2021)

Glittris said:


> feel
> [





Glittris said:


> I feel a flaw with your argument. If you only want to talk with other INFJs, then your main goal is not to save Sweden, it is to mainly talk with other INFJs, then maybe save Sweden.
> 
> I am not here to nit-pick on words, it is just that I have some talent to instantly find faults in arguments. Hi there btw.


Hi to you!

I must say, this was a very good try to read my intentions! If I was a Fi user you would have been 100% correct in the assumption. But I'm not selfish Glittris. I'm wired that I will thrive of helping others. Fe is seeing other people as his or hers extensions. If everyone feels good, then I feel good. This is what makes a perfect politician, people would like to see this.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

chemist-one-day said:


> Hi to you!
> 
> I must say, this was a very good try to read my intentions! If I was a Fi user you would have been 100% correct in the assumption. But I'm not selfish Glittris. I'm wired that I will thrive of helping others. Fe is seeing other people as his or hers extensions. If everyone feels good, then I feel good. This is what makes a perfect politician, people would like to see this.


lmao crazy fuck, but keep going im interested. make a post about how terrible ESTJ's are pls.


----------



## chemist-one-day (Jan 4, 2021)

You organized thinkers don't know so much about social rules like a planning feeler. You don't know how to behave in many situations and you are more selfish. The only way to really fit in is to be compassionate against others and learn from those who have mastered social rules. You should learn from REAL men, "FJ:s", that women should be treated with kindness. This what you just wrote, how do I report this??


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

chemist-one-day said:


> You organized thinkers don't know so much about social rules like a planning feeler. You don't know how to behave in many situations and you are more selfish. The only way to really fit in is to be compassionate against others and learn from those who have mastered social rules. You should learn from REAL men, "FJ:s", that women should be treated with kindness. This what you just wrote, how do I report this??


There is a report option lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

How to get an INFJ woman lads, be so soft she walks all over you

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

From a woman who can't even find a report button lmfao

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chemist-one-day (Jan 4, 2021)

deafcrossfitter said:


> How to get an INFJ woman lads, be so soft she walks all over you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Most of the women are very soft :-( They think with the right brain more, like to read a lot (a plus), cry easier (a minus). I don't find it hard to find a guy, and I'm really not seen as crazy by most people, lol. Tomorrow I will flirt with my colleague, an ISFJ man, that maybe thinks I have asperger but he is not sure I think. But he doesn't think I behave "crazy".


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

chemist-one-day said:


> Most of the women are very soft :-( They think with the right brain more, like to read a lot (a plus), cry easier (a minus). I don't find it hard to find a guy, and I'm really not seen as crazy by most people, lol. Tomorrow I will flirt with my colleague, an ISFJ man, that maybe thinks I have asperger but he is not sure I think. But he doesn't think I behave "crazy".


Ooooh. You have aspergers?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

chemist-one-day said:


> Most of the women are very soft :-( They think with the right brain more, like to read a lot (a plus), cry easier (a minus). I don't find it hard to find a guy, and I'm really not seen as crazy by most people, lol. Tomorrow I will flirt with my colleague, an ISFJ man, that maybe thinks I have asperger but he is not sure I think. But he doesn't think I behave "crazy".


If you really do have aspergers than your previous posts make sense. I apologize for calling you crazy. 


You need to realize though that not all xSTx are bad. Im a gay male by the way. My boyfriend is an INFJ and actually he makes me mad sometimes LOL. 

I hope you're okay and your feelings aren't too hurt .

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chemist-one-day (Jan 4, 2021)

I don't have asperger. I think the sensing types think that about introverted intuitives sometimes (!), that they probably have asperger, when they say things that aren't down to earth, lol. Thank you for your honesty that you and your boyfriend argue too, sometimes. It's not funny when people fake it that their relationship is 110% perfect. I see now that you are an OK guy.  Have a great day.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

chemist-one-day said:


> I don't have asperger. I think the sensing types think that about introverted intuitives sometimes (!), that they probably have asperger, when they say things that aren't down to earth, lol. Thank you for your honesty that you and your boyfriend argue too, sometimes. It's not funny when people fake it that their relationship is 110% perfect. I see now that you are an OK guy.  Have a great day.


But you just said your friend mentioned that you could be aspergers. 
I dont think this about intuitives. I've met plenty of other xSTJs that are autistic, which makes sense with the routines thing. 

Take this advice though: look for qualities you LIKE in a man, and go for THAT. Not their MBTI, this is all pseudoscience. Okay? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssenptni (Mar 26, 2021)

chemist-one-day said:


> I wanted to become a politician, and I'm ONLY interested in talking with INFJs about how to create new laws, that will do us all mentally-good. Someone want's to save Sweden together with me? <3


Terrifying. Please don't.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

*Welcome to PerC*, Hope You Have A Good Time Here.


----------

